# mein erstes video - "game over"



## scavanger (19. Dezember 2001)

hi leute,

musste von der schule aus einen kleinen kurzfilm drehen, der erste teil von diesem film haben wir jetzt am samstag gedreht. könnt ihn euch ja mal ansehen, hab ihn mit making of auf meinen webspace hochgeladen.

http://www.christiangrail.de/video

bin mal auf eure kritik gespannt

christian grail


----------



## Neuk (19. Dezember 2001)

Es ist schon etwas schwierig hinter den Sinn zu kommen... Mich würde mal interessieren zu welchen Thema du das drehen musstest ???

Ansonsten nix besonderes, aber auch net grottenschlecht (sauber und klar)


----------



## scavanger (20. Dezember 2001)

das video hat bis jetzt noch keinen sinn, da der hauptdarsteller erst auf dem weg nach hause ist. 
dort angekommen istalliert er das spiel und fängt an zu spielen. wie schon im video erwähnt hat das spiel 200 levels die man mit einem leben durchschaffen muss. 
er sitzt dran, die zeit vergeht und spielt und spielt und spielt. irgendwann nach vielen stunden kommt seine freundinn rein und befiehlt ihm ins bett zu kommen. er macht es aber nicht und spielt weiter.
als er im letzten level angekommen ist, bei dem letzten endgegner mit dem letzten bischen energie verliehrt er.
er ärgert sich darüber so und da er ja sowieso schon gewalttätig ist, holt er einem hammer und zerschlägt seinen monitor. (konnte 2 alte monitore auftreiben, falls der es bei dem ersten nicht klappt)

das ist bis jetzt das ende von diesem film. dieser teil wird aber erst in ein paar wochen gedreht. 

so stay tuned.

christian grail


----------



## DjDee (20. Dezember 2001)

lol! WTF?!


----------



## scavanger (20. Dezember 2001)

was ist denn wtf


----------



## Psyclic (20. Dezember 2001)

What The Fuck


----------



## Neuk (20. Dezember 2001)

is euer erster film ???

manchmal sind diese sinnlos filme wirklich lustig... leider basieren sie oft auf insider gags ...


----------



## scavanger (20. Dezember 2001)

das ist der erste film und sogar mit ausgeliehenen kameras und stativ.

noch eine andere frage wie setzt ihr eure filme ins netz (format und so)

windows media player ab 7 (*.wmv) hat fast niemand ist aber im kommen
real media ist zu alt und hat auch fast niemand
mpeg ist zu groß
und *.exe flash files kann nicht jeder runter laden

was soll ich machen???


christian grail


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (20. Dezember 2001)

Wow nicht schlecht, Herr Specht  

So ein Stativ scheint sich echt zu lohnen, wenn ich das mit meinen verwackelten Video-Aufnahmen vergleiche. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich noch keine Erfahrungswerte was das Videoschneiden und Encoden angeht, das bringe ich mir über die Weihnachtsfeiertage bei. Im neuen Jahr gibts dann auch ein Filmchen von mir zu sehen.

So stay tuned ;-)

PS: ich hasse Einzeilen-Postings. Die Schuldigen mögen sich angesprochen fühlen


----------



## scavanger (21. Dezember 2001)

hi ibiza,

das stativ das wir zu der aufnahme verwendet haben, hat uns unser lehrer ausgeliehen. es hat so an die 1500 DM gekostet (hat er jedenfalls gesagt), war aber das geld auf jeden fall wert, da man ohne ruckler filmen konnte. mein onkel hat ein billigeres und damit kann man nicht gescheit filmen. 

ich freu mich schon auf deinen film  

christian grail


----------



## wo0zy (21. Dezember 2001)

also wenn du einen film ins web stellen willst, dann mach doch ganz einfach ein avi oder mpeg draus, brauchst halt nur encodieren!


----------



## scavanger (23. Dezember 2001)

das enkodieren ist kein problem, nur die files werden so groß. 30 mb für einen film in ordentlicher qualität.

hat eigentlich niemand kritik für den film, oder sonstige gags die in dem zweiten teil des films vorkommen könnten.

christian grail


----------



## Neuk (26. Dezember 2001)

Sag ich nur DivX...

Schön klein und eine geile Qualität, mittlerweile OpenSource und kein gehackter Codec mehr...

Link: http://www.divx.com


----------



## scavanger (26. Dezember 2001)

das divx schön klein sind und eine gute quali haben, ist mir schon klar. hab ja auch ein "paar" filme...  

aber im endeffekt sind die dateien genau so groß wie wmv files.

so um die 30 mb, und soviel will ich nicht hochladen.

ich versuch auf jeden fall noch ein bischen rum.

aber danke für deine antwort...

christian grail


----------



## Azrael666 (5. Januar 2002)

Wie wäre es mit dem Smr oder NAvi Codec...ok die Qualität sieht nacher ******** aus, aber dafür ist der Film klein *g*
So, jetzt sauge ich mir dein Video....

Greetz AZrael


----------



## webart (22. Januar 2002)

*Gutes Video*

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht was die anderen an deinem Video auszusetzten haben. Ich finde es für eine Größe von ca. 5 MB sehr gut.

O.K. die Qualität könnte etwas besser sein. Da ich gerade an eigenen 3d-Videos arbeite kann ich auch sagen das ein 2 Sek. Video in AVI-Unkomprimiert ca. 5,32 MB und dasselbe Video mit einer DivX 4.12 kompirimierung hingegen nur 13,5 kb benötigt. Die Qualität ist wie du selbst sagst auch TOP.

Da ich gelesen habe das die Person die das Spiel gekauft hat nach Hause geht um es zu spielen und sich anscheinend sehr auf das Spiel freut wäre doch ein kleines Installations Problem ein guter Gag. Dieses Problem könnte dann erst gelöst werden wenn er einen Freund, telefonisch, um Rat bittet.

Ansonsten habe ich an dem Video nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Moartel (24. Januar 2002)

Zur Umsetzung kann ich nur sagen dass das Video ordentlich geschnitten ist und eigentlich gut aussieht (über Quali sag ich mal nix und empfehle wie andere auch DivX). Über die Story kann man nach den paar Sequenzen nix sagen, da warte ich einfach mal ab.
Nur zum Stativ: Es gibt was viel besseres, und zwar eine Steadycam. Das ist eine Vorrichtung auf die du deine Kamera setzt dass man mit ihr rumlaufen kann ohne zu wackeln. Ich habe leider kein Bild da, aber werde mal versuchen eins zu beschaffen. Im großen und ganzen ist es eine Halterung auf der die Kamera relativ frei befestigt ist und deren Bewegungen, also das wackeln von einem Gewicht das deutlich unter dem Schwerpunkt der Konstruktion liegt ausgeglichen werden. Kann man mit Teilen aus dem Baumarkt selber bauen. Damit kannst du dich frei bewegen, solche Geräte werden (in professioneller Ausführung) nicht umsonst in den Filmstudios verwendet.

EDIT
Hab doch eben 2 kleine Bilder gefunden, Quali ist mies aber ich glaube sie zeigen worum es sich handelt
peter_dressler.bei.t-online.de/Steadycam.jpg 
peter_dressler.bei.t-online.de/SteadyCam_Skizze.jpg .


----------



## webart (24. Januar 2002)

*Steady Cam Bilder*

Hallo, 

ich möchte meinen Vorgänger mit den Infos zur Steadycam mal ergänzen. Ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht bei Google nach Bildern zu schauen. Ob sie dir helfen und ob sie gut sind müsstest du selber mal rausfinden. Auf folgendem Link findest du eine reihe an Bildern.

http://images.google.de/images?q=steadycam&hl=de


----------



## Azrael666 (24. Januar 2002)

So Teils sind doch aber mega teuer?
Oder täusche ich mich da....!?

Greetz AZrael


----------



## Moartel (24. Januar 2002)

Wegen teuer. Wie ich schon gesagt habe kann man sich die Teile kaufen. Dann sind die wirklich sehr teuer.
Wenn man die aber selber baut kommt das nicht zu teuer. Die Einzelteile kriegt man für 70-80DM im Baumarkt und das zusammenbaun ist für jemanden der da ein wenig fit ist nicht zu schwierig. So einen muss man eben haben.


----------



## scavanger (25. Januar 2002)

danke für eure beiträge,

einer aus dem video projekt hat ne steady cam, bzw sein freund. die hat er sich selbst zusammengebastelt. würde mir ja auch eine basteln dass problem dabei ist, dass ich gar keine kamera hab. wenn ich da so ein ding basteln würde wäre es doch eigentlich geldverschwendung. die cam hatte ich von nem verwandten ausgeliehen.

übrigens, drehen wir jetzt den zweiten teil des films in den faschingsferien. so stay tuned.

christian grail


----------

